# Frog Fishing Summer Bass



## merrybassmas (Jul 22, 2017)

This is a 8 min video of my buddy and myself doing some summer fishing in heavy cover with hollow body frogs.  It was a good day.  I was able to land a 5.6lb Bass.  I hope you enjoy the video.


----------



## GAJoe (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Great work!


----------



## merrybassmas (Jul 29, 2017)

It was a great time.  Best action on a frog that I've ever had.  I was using a cheapo and my buddy was using a live target frog.  I caught just as many as him and the biggest of the day.  He asked if I was gonna buy a live target and I just laughed.  Not as long as my cheapo is working so well.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice job.  Both catching and filming!  I was finally able to view your video after upgrading my software.


----------

